# Teething, teething and more teething..........................help!



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hello

sorry to bother but would really appreciate a few words of wisdom.

Caspar has 4 teeth now, every time one comes through we go through a terrible time of him being really quite ill with high temperature, once got up to 41 at the doctors surgery, snotty nose and inconsolable crying for days.

Had all this last week with a bottom tooth, gradually improved, now we going all over again as I think there are some top teeth coming now, Rich and I were up all night last night every 20 minutes. We are using the Ashtons powders and appprox 2 or so doses a day of ibuprofen or paractamol. Rich is quite relaxed about giving him this but I do worry and hate giving him anything. Is this ok even though it has been going on for over a week now. 

Poor little soul in bed asleep at the moment after a dose of Calpol, he is so upset and dribbly.

Not eating again either but I guess that is normal for teething.

Thanks in advance

Lou xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Temperature just under 39 this afternoon, its ridiculous. We are alternating Nurofen and Calpol, Nurofen at 4pm today and temp creeping up again 38.6 5 mins ago. Is this really normal for teething?

xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Just given 5ml Medised as he is so red and hot, I hate this


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Lou, what a shame, poor love 

I can only suggest what you have already used, the Medised as thats what I used to give M and was the only thing that used to help her sleep during teething times.  M never really teethed that badm just red cheeks and snotty nose.

Sorry I can't help with the temp problem, there must be someone on here who knows and can answer your Q? ........

On the other hand, could be teething and maybe a bit of a bug?  M just had 3 days of high temps and bright bright red cheeks!  If she were Caspar's age I'd say it was defo teething, specially the red cheeks.

Good luck and hope you find out soon (((hugs for you loss of sleep))) thats so hard 
Love Amanda xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

thanks for replying Amanda.

Night wasnt too bad, up about 8 times, gave more Nurofen at 4am as getting hot again, not sure how he is as reluctant to stop paracetamol etc today incase of temperature again and from past experience normally goes on a few days until tooth cut through.

Thanks again.

xxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Temp ok so far, but lovely green eyes too now!


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Is that infection Lou?   Hope you have a better night, sounds like a real trying time for you at the mo, Love A xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Amanda, not according to the dr.....  

We have had the exact same thing happen 4 times now when he has teethed, already have some chloramphenicol eye drops as Rich insisted on them. 

Been up all night again, I am ill too now with a really bad cold. No car today as being serviced to 2.5 mile walk this morning to pick up........... the joys! At least I have my new red micralite for C to ride in  

Still keeping him dosed up, hope thats ok, hate giving him stuff.

How is Millie now?

L xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Awww Lou, are you run down too? 

Medication is all you can do along with lots of cuddles and attention (which is hard when you have sleep deprivation!)  Hope he gets better very soon. Millie's first two years she spent ill with this & that, now her immunity is good and seems to pass quickly over whatever she catches (fingers crossed!) without too much hassle.

Enjoy the new buggy, take some meds yourself too  and get well
Love Amanda xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

ahhh Im ok Amanda, all this walking is good for the waist line!   Every cloud has a silver lining, hee hee.

Generally C is very healthy, thankfully, so just need to get over this.

Love to you and Millie

L xx


----------

